# [Wap/Wml]Nummer Abfragen?



## PHPer (3. März 2004)

Hey Leute!

Ich weis (von der Seite Jamba.de) dass Handys, wenn man mit denen im Wap Surft, die Handynummer übermitteln. Nun möchte ich anhand dieser einen User Identifizieren können, um ihm zugriff auf bestimmte Daten zu geben bzw. auch nicht. Nur ist halt die Frage:
Weis jemand wie man an die nummer rankommt? Ich Programmier die Seiten ja eigentlich mit PHP, wobei Jamba die glaub ich nach mit java? (.jsp?) programmiert hat? Jemand ne Idee wie man also an die Nummer kommt?
Hat villeicht jemand von Euch evtl. andere Lösungsvorschläge wie man einen User via WAP möglichst automatisch identifizieren kann!?

Danke Euch schonmal!

P.s.: Ich hab das bei html reingeschrieben da wml -> html. Sollte das doch besser in ein anderes Forum rein, bitte verschieben!


----------



## rootssw (3. März 2004)

Naja, WML ist ja im Prinzip nur die Auszeichnungssprache (wie HTML) fürs Handy.
Und so weit ich weiss, gibt es dabei keine Scriptsprachen oder Vergleichbares.
Also nehme ich an, das dürfte wohl kaum gehen, da WML ja nur zum Anzeigen von Elementen dient.
Und als ich mal grad kurz die WML Spezifikationen durchgeblättert (gescrollt) hab', habe ich auch nichts passendes gefunden (vielleicht hab' ich auch zu schnell durchgescrollt).

Ich hab' auch mal versucht, einen Download per WAP (z. B. Bilder fürs Handy) zu realisieren, hab' dann auch mal 'n paar posts in WAP-Foren gemacht, aber, da ich nie eine Antwort erhalten habe, nehme ich an, dass entweder überhaupt nicht geht, oder niemand weiss, wie es geht.

Und ich schätze, genauso ist das mit deiner Nummer.
Ich denke nämlich mal, dass Jamba (hab' die Seite persönlich nie ausprobiert, deswegen kenne ich diese auch nicht (vom Aufbau)) das Ganze mit einem Programm realisiert, das im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## PHPer (4. März 2004)

Ich habe inzwischen herausfinden können dass das über Java Server Pages (JSP) gehen soll, da Jamba´s Seiten (zumindest die WAP) damit gecodet sind, also müsste es auch ein simples JavaScript/Appelt tun. Also bitte in den Java Bereich mit dem Thread!  

Die Frage ist halt nur wie das ganze geht!?  

P.s.: Sone Download Seite zu realisieren ist nicht das ding, wenn ich diese Identifikation nicht hinbekomm integrier ich halt Username & Passwort in die URL, also auch alles nicht so das Problem, aber Nummer wäre halt besser und vorallem auch sicherer.


----------



## rootssw (4. März 2004)

Nicht das Ding?

Kennst du denn 'ne Seite, auf der das beschrieben wird (jetzt mal explizit den Download einer Grafik auf's Handy genommen)?
Ich meine aber nicht nur das Anzeigen - das ist ja leicht, sondern so, dass man auf den Link klickt und das Bild dann auf dem Handy zur Verfügung steht - ich hab' in dieser Hinsicht nirgends was im Netz gefunden.


----------

